# Outdoor pond with piranhas?



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

so, i'll be back to keeping piranhas soon. i've moved into a new condo and our patio has a pond with a 3ft waterfall. there is already a pump installed that carried the water up to the fall. the main water reservoir isn't huge, i'd estimate that it's a little less than 50 gallons. but i'd like to throw in a few small pygos, maybe even a rhom.

anyway, i've never really ran a pond before. there's really nowhere to place a wet/dry unless i plumb it to the indoor den, which i'd rather not do. so, what sort of alternatives am i left with for filtering the pond? i plan on adding some overhanging plants for cover and creating a jungle habitat in my patio, complete with ambient jungle sounds when people are over. also, what sized heater should i use? since the water will cool once it comes down the waterfall, should i use a larger heater?

(the water trickles into a small 2 or 3 gallong reservoir before overflowing back into the main pond), maybe i could keep a heater there? i was considering putting some cheap fish in there like some convicts or something.

any help on ponds or links to articles for keeping piranhas in ponds would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

The size of the heater cannot be estimated from the info you gave us. It depends on the amount of water it has to warm up, the temperature increase it has to create, the cooling effect of the water fall etc.

What is the size of your pond actually, can it be only 50 gallons? Because then you cannot keep Pygocentrus species there.

Harry


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

the filter you can get one of those cannisters with UV built in. that would be good for a pond since alage will be an issue to deal with. they are actually made [specifically for pond usage.

heating wise. how cold does it get where your at durring mid January? If temps don't get that low you may not need heating at all. But as harry said if a heater is needed then info about the volume of water would bevery helpfull. There are some pond filters that also have heaters built in.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a thread kinda like this. Good info there. I will post a link. Check it out. Don't know what scale you are doing, but this should help a little. I didn't get many answers.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=139230&hl=


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

with your heater...get one for a 75-100 and just keep your eye on the temp the first few days so it doesnt spike on you


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

well for filtration i say go with the lifeguard system... comes with a chemical filter, heater, uv steralizer, and something else i forgot what the 4th thing was.
heres the steralizer.
http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseac...d/8876/cid/2225

and the filter.
http://www.aquatichouse.com/FILTRATION%20M...les/Rainbow.asp

and heres a site that sells them
http://www.pets-warehouse.com/Vpasp/shopdi...ucts.asp?id=358








good luck ... and if it's 50 gal. go with a single serra u wont be able to put more than 2 pygo's and they don't do well as 2's.


----------

